# GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou Aluminum Group Pazhou Headquarter | 202m x 2 | 41 fl x 2 | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Aluminum Group Pazhou Headquarters

The Pazhou AH040139 parcel in Haizhu District was jointly won by Guangzhou Aluminum Group and Guangzhou Yuanda. It is located on the north side of Modisha Station of Metro Line 8 on the south side of the west section of Pazhou Avenue in Haizhu District. 146029.8 square meters, with a total of 2416 parking spaces.

It is twin towers with a total height of 202 meters, a total basement concrete of 24,200 cubic meters, 5 floors of underground space, and a single floor area of about 10,000 square meters.






【看·工地】看中建三局二公司广州广铝、远大项目有何新进展？







www.sohu.com









与世界500强同行，广铝集团总部落户琶洲触发产业集群经济效应 - 雪花新闻


广州市海珠区琶洲，一个因状似琵琶而得名的沙洲，三年前这里还是珠江啤酒厂的厂房、仓库，还散布着农田，零星分布着低矮的老房。 而今，琶洲作为广州最新的城市规划“一江两岸”黄金三角创新枢纽区域之一重点建设项目，琶洲互联网创新集聚区（琶洲西区）正热



www.xuehua.us





render











progress


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 1987on from gaoloumi.cc (2020-5)

One tower main structure completed


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice supporting little skyscrapers. This area will have some nice density in the end


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

and also supported by the new line 18


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks very nice. The scale of the developments here is impressive too.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> and also supported by the new line 18


Yes, Line 18 goes thru both the new Xiancun development and Pazhou West.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-09 by 天上种的菜


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-19 by 天上种的菜


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 02. The twins immediately to the right of Star River Centre (the willy shaped skyscraper)









火红的琶洲创新特区 by 酒醇肉香 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 16









未来的广州天际线 by 陈小琳 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 广州爱出色 2020-9-11


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 06









广州琶醍建设区 by Lhvin on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 广州爱出色 from gaoloumi

2020-11-9


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

11.21


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi

2020-11-28


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 3:*








中国广州四季如春城市 by It‘s正是 on 500px.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi

2020-12-8


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by delson from gaoloumi 

2021-1-28


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2021-2-14


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 6:*








广州百米空中连廊“琶洲客厅”为“城市封面”再添新地标 by 梦泽晨歌 on 500px.com


----------

